# A tale of two planes



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And how I'm going to re-hab them. In this entry, I'll show the planes in their "before" appearence, and how one looks torn down.









Not too bad, but they have seen a lot of use in the past. The red one is from Great Neck a long time ago. The plain one is still not fully Identified. Anyway, here is that "plain" plane , torn down, ready for cleaning









Frog. will really get a scrubbing . next









The body. Clean and strip the spray paint off, Next









The lever cap. I need to hide ALL spray cans! It will be cleaned up as well. next









tapered Iron and









chip breaker. Sharpen the iron and re-do the chip breaker.

Well, that's the "plan" for now. Stay tuned


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bandit, that "Unnamed" one looks like an early Stanley model when their frogs were very similar to the Bedrock series. The lateral adjuster doesn't look right for an early Stanley though. Maybe it is a Keen Kutter or Sargent/ Either way, because of the frog, that is a very nice user. Have fun restoring it!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

seems to be a Stanley Defiance #3, post WWII. I know it is small than a #4.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

cleaned up plane #1 and got it almost back together:









Then I started to take apart #2:









A little different body than that old #3. The frog is very different:







and another look:









some extra bolts under there? Hopefully I can get this old Red plane to look like it's relative:







Well, off to the shop, maybe I'll get further along…..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a lot of work enjoy.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A "Progress Report" on the red plane. Black handles ARE bakelite, I know because the rear tote fell on the floor and broke of a piece. NOW I will HAVE to make a new one.









Got the sole and frog started to get cleaned up:









and those bright red sides, as well









That red paint is very thick, and hard to wire brush off. I also cleaned all that blue paint off of the lever cap for the other (Stanley) planes. This might take awhile.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tote is broken, will have to make another one:









I did get everything cleaned up on plane #1









another view:









Well, time to schedule some shoptime, and make a wood tote. I have some old oak handy, might make a couple different ones to see how they look. Stay tuned….


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I am seeing some progress. I dropped a tote yesterday, and broke it for the second time! So I feel your pain.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Super-glue the Bakelite tote back together, for now. I do have a nice oak beam out in the shop,maybe a "Mission Style" QSWO tote and knob, at a later date?

Waiting to see what kind of tote that HF #33 has. Then maybe I can match it on Old Red. Knob as well, might as well do the whole thing the same.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Keep us posted on the rehab.
Bakelite may have ta go, but try to resto just because…....
Bill


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just finish a three day work weekend, got tonight and tomorroow off, also have next weekend off. Might be able to finish these this weekend. Still looking at making new handles for Ol'Red. He will get a different colour to him. A nice gloss black. I don't intend to spray it on as heavy as Great Neck did, though. Block plane is also being worked over/on ( not sure which) and will be ready for service with the rest of the metal planes. Once Spring FINALLY shows up around here, I might re-hab those wood bodied profile planes I made up a few years ago.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tried my hand at making a tote, three times, today. First was being fitted to the plane, when it broke in two places. Went and cut out two more blanks, shaped one down, and stopped. Until I find an "Idiot (me) proof" way to drill the holes, that will be all for the wood totes.









Tried a little paint removal today as well. The stanley came clean, Ol'Red did not.









Same with the frogs









An hour or so in a cold wood shop. I think the Stanley is about ready to put back together, and put back to work.

Next step…..paint shop101.


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

Drill the counterbore, then long hole FIRST, then cut out the shape. Make a wedge the same angle as the long hole and glueor tape to the bottom of the blank, then you can work on a drill press. Worked for me

__
https://flic.kr/p/6104211241


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Family Portrait,. After a bit of paint&shine:


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking good Bandit. A lot of progress here. Well done.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A few more looks at these planes









Underneath the Defiance, showing the mouth opening w/ iron in bevel down









Same plane, at work









Black & Chrome, at work ( used to be Ol'Red)









#110, taking a break









and the #33 at work. A no-name spokeshave was also re-habbed:


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhhh! Looks to me that ya have a real grip on the issues (no pun there).
Bill


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bakelite is on the way OUT!









Knobs of Black Walnut on the lathe









New knobs on both planes, and roughed out totes of Black Walnut being test fitted. Need to be shaped down and sanded, then a finish will be needed.

The BIGGER planes in the shop, the #129 has a new tote, and the #8c has a new knob and tote


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Totes are shaped and sanded!









Tote for the bailey #8c , all sanded up









One of two totes for the smaller planes









and back on the planes. That "High Knob" may get a re-work, too skinny. A look at the sanding "center' I used to sand/shape these totes:









Just a sander. I like that small front wheel thingy. You can even flip the guard over to allow full use of that small wheel in tight curves. I just clamped it ( Clampett, Jed) to the top of the 'bench' I'm using, lock the power on, and use BOTH hands to hold the piece I'm working on.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just put a coat of "finish" on tonight. I'll know more in the morning just how it turned out. These two planes, and the Bailey #8c are scheduled to be users. Not intended for resale, at least for quite awhile ( I hope). This whole project has been a very LOW budget affair. Not much was available to put into the project.

Now, I DO happen to have a couple old Low Knobs I don't need any more, anybody want them? Sorry, i have to keep the hardware ( bolts) for them, but the knobs and a tote or two are now "homeless".


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

First coat is on the handles









Old red, now The Black & Chrome #4









Defiance #3









Bailey #8c. Just the first coat…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Still not happy with that "High Knob" on Ol'Red. Thinking of turning another "Low Knob" and adapting to the ring on Ol'Red. I still have some Black Walnut around. I would need to adjust for that long bolt that is in there right now. A bit too long for a low knob.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bandit, that's fine work! Congrats on giving those tools the attention they deserve!


----------

